# african grey parrot (congo)



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

i am selling my year old african grey parrot due to myself going back to uni in sep. she is a lovely cheeky grey with a nice nature. she comes with a birth certificate and her cage with all accesories including her travel cage. any one interested must have previous experience in keeping greys i say she but i have not actually had her DNA tested so cannot guarantee the sex. 
she is talking more and more each day and laughs loudly which is very ammusin x

£650


----------

